# Potential Disruption of Pollination in a Sexually Deceptive Orchid by Climatic Change



## Linus_Cello (Apr 5, 2018)

About "Ophrys sphegodes": https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982214013426

Study referenced in a NYT article yesterday:
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/04/climate/animals-seasons-mismatch.html

(Apologies if this is considered political, but thought the orchid aspect was of general interest)


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2018)

That is just the beginning.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 6, 2018)

It’s orchid related .. so I think it gets a pass. Subjects about CITES could be political too but it’s still Orchid related


----------

